# BHP pics (not really)



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 24, 2020)

As promised here's some pics of my black headed python samson out on the grass.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 24, 2020)

Pic upload fail.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Technology 
I'll try it again


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 24, 2020)

Hurry up! 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 24, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Technology
> I'll try it again


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 24, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> View attachment 329627


Hahah

Thats me everyday .

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Alright alright, I'm getting there. Just a few minutes.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 24, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Alright alright, I'm getting there. Just a few minutes.


That's what she said...


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 24, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Alright alright, I'm getting there. Just a few minutes.


Haha take ya time 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Almost there


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 24, 2020)

But seriously hurry up lol

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 24, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Almost there






[doublepost=1595556483,1595556201][/doublepost]Man just mail the pics to me via Australia post... be quicker.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Sorry guys it doesn't seem to be working. I might try and put the pics into the gallery. Be sure to comment if I do.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 24, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Sorry guys it doesn't seem to be working. I might try and put the pics into the gallery. Be sure to comment if I do.


Here's my comment... don't make any more promises.


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 24, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Here's my comment... don't make any more promises.


Hahaha yea what he said

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 24, 2020)

19 minutes wasted. Coulda had 8 beers.


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 24, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> 19 minutes wasted. Coulda had 8 beers.


I just got sacked cause i was waiting on me phone the whole time

Nah joking 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 24, 2020)

Yeah... people have waited less time at centrelink... bet he doesn't even have a bhp... or grass....


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Real sorry guys. I think I'm gonna destroy my computer.


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 24, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Real sorry guys. I think I'm gonna destroy my computer.


Hahaha 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Well it just isn't happening, I'll have to try a different time. Real sorry guys. On the bright side, we've got an opportunity to talk about whatever we want!


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 24, 2020)

Remember what bhps looked like?? I don't... been that long since I saw a pic of one.


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 24, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Remember what bhps looked like?? I don't... been that long since I saw a pic of one.


Hahaha

Nah serious question josiah! How much did ya pay for ypur bhp?

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 24, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> Nah serious question josiah! How much did ya pay for ypur bhp?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


More than his computer software obviously lol


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Remember what bhps looked like?? I don't... been that long since I saw a pic of one.


Haha, okay I'm glad that the titles been changed and we're all making fun of me. Apparently the pics were to large.



WizardFromAus- said:


> Nah serious question josiah! How much did ya pay for ypur bhp?


Actually I cant remeber. Over 200 I think.





Hey this one worked!


----------



## Rob (Jul 24, 2020)

I don't mind you guys having a laugh, but keep it in Chit Chat where it belongs.

Oh & Josiah, if you ever get that pic posting thingamajig sorted, post them in the right thread.


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 24, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> More than his computer software obviously lol


Hahaha


Yea Josiah lol

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Rob said:


> I don't mind you guys having a laugh, but keep it in Chit Chat where it belongs.
> 
> Oh & Josiah, if you ever get that pic posting thingamajig sorted, post them in the right thread.


Sure thing Rob.
Glad I got the pic to work!


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 24, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Haha, okay I'm glad that the titles been changed and we're all making fun of me. Apparently the pics were to large.
> 
> 
> Actually I cant remeber. Over 200 I think.
> ...


Yea sweet pic!!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 24, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> Yea sweet pic!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


I developed cataracts waiting so long to see it... describe it to me...


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 24, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> I developed cataracts waiting so long to see it... describe it to me...


Hahah its long and has scales on it, keep ya mind out of the gutter lol 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Its in the gallery make sure you like and leave a comment telling me how much I suck.


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 24, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Its in the gallery make sure you like and leave a comment telling me how much I suck.


Haha 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 24, 2020)

I'm out. Lol Big Rob's gonna make us all stay back for detention.


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 24, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> I'm out. Lol Big Rob's gonna make us all stay back for detention.


Hahahahah peace bro!! 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> I'm out. Lol Big Rob's gonna make us all stay back for detention.


Alright then man. Just don't forget to look out for BHP pics, if they ever show up


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 24, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Alright than man. Just don't forget to look out for BHP pics, if they ever show up


Done and done.... but you have to make this your avatar for the rest of the day...


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 24, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Done and done.... but you have to make this your avatar for the rest of the day...
> View attachment 329632


I feel like thats fair 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Done and done.... but you have to make this your avatar for the rest of the day...


Haha, fair enough


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 24, 2020)

Hahha josiah just playing, im out peace!!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 24, 2020)

Nice snake man. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 24, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> Hahha josiah just playing, im out peace!!








[doublepost=1595558337,1595558295][/doublepost]


Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Nice snake man. Keep the pics coming.


I'll try. No promoses this time!
[doublepost=1595559146][/doublepost]



This ones just for fun; Dexter, the one that strangled that poor lady a almost a year ago.










[doublepost=1595559300][/doublepost]By the way, you may remember that I called her natalie playwell. I used the name playwell because The name '*LEGO*' is an abbreviation of the two Danish *words* “leg godt”, meaning “play well”.


----------



## Rob (Jul 24, 2020)

Hey, refresh my memory. Did someone on here say they only visited here for 10 minutes before going on TikTok?


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Rob said:


> Hey, refresh my memory. Did someone on here say they only visited here for 10 minutes before going on TikTok?


What on earth is TikTok? (I'm being serious by the way)


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 24, 2020)

Rob said:


> Hey, refresh my memory. Did someone on here say they only visited here for 10 minutes before going on TikTok?


Go home Rob... you're drunk.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Just realized I had these! Maybe this thread isn't such a dissapointment!


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 24, 2020)

That last one is a great angle.


----------



## Rob (Jul 24, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> What on earth is TikTok? (I'm being serious by the way)



Some video posting app, they dance and stuff.



Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Go home Rob... you're drunk.



No I'm being fair dinks. Think it might've been the soda guy. Whatever happened to him anyway, did you guys scare him off?
[doublepost=1595560314,1595560254][/doublepost]


Josiah Rossic said:


> Just realized I had these! Maybe this thread isn't such a dissapointment!



Nice BHP!


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 24, 2020)

Maybe I'm drunk... I have no idea who you're talking about.


----------



## Rob (Jul 24, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Maybe I'm drunk... I have no idea who you're talking about.



Roffle. You even liked the post! https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/why-do-you-forum.226606/#post-2534418


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Rob said:


> Nice BHP!


I know right?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 24, 2020)

Rob said:


> Roffle. You even liked the post! https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/why-do-you-forum.226606/#post-2534418


Lol 1 post from 2 months ago... no wonder. Mighta could that China wog.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Hey, I'm doing a jumble puzzle right now, what words can you make out of NTOFE and HTLAC


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 24, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Hey, I'm doing a jumble puzzle right now, what words can you make out of NTOFE and HTLAC


Do they have to be words of the English language?


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Do they have to be words of the English language?


Yes, thats the idea


----------



## Rob (Jul 24, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Hey, I'm doing a jumble puzzle right now, what words can you make out of NTOFE and HTLAC



OFTEN & LATCH


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 24, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Yes, thats the idea


Often..... and.....
[doublepost=1595560914,1595560881][/doublepost]Oh Rob's clearly not drunk


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Rob said:


> OFTEN & LATCH


Thanks Rob!



Flaviemys purvisi said:


> That last one is a great angle.


Yeah mum wasn't to impressed when she learned how close I got.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 24, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Thanks Rob!
> 
> 
> Yeah mum wasn't to impressed when she learned how close I got.


No zoom?


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> No zoom?


Who needs zoom?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 24, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Who needs zoom?


Mazda apparently.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Mazda apparently.


Ha!


----------

